# harvest without swelling calyx`s?



## shuggy4105 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a sativa strain that`s been flowering for around 11 weeks.
the trichomes are milky/red however the calyx`s don`t seem to be swelling as much as my other strains.
the trich`s say it`s ready....should i harvest now?ostpicsworthless: :lama:
the bud is purple with a layer of trichomes, there`s no clear ones left except the tall ones.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Whats up Shuggy. Might wanna take a small sample bud and test it out before chopping her down.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 20, 2007)

done that TBG, she smokes good although it could be better.
i don`t have the best drying method down yet-seems to go brittle very quick on me.
don`t know if i should wait, as i`ve heard that some sativa strains can go up to 12 weeks even longer, the harvest window opens and closes at various different times. i might give her a couple of days...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*I would try and let her go another week Shuggy. As far as drying goes what method are you using? *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 20, 2007)

well, i`m using the standard method of hanging them up in the dark and within a couple of days the buds are dry. then i move them to air tight jars for the cure.
thanks for the feedback on this dude, i`ll keep a close eye on her over the nxt few days, and i`ve taken another sample that instead of drying in the oven i`ll let it dry naturally and then make the decision. 
another week sounds like the plan of action. i`m growing this one outdoors BTW, it`s been outdoors since week2 veg and has been flowering for 11 weeks easy. the weather is rather mild over here now and i`ve heard some sativas can go to november if the weather permits.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 21, 2007)

i`ve looked at her again and think i should chop her now, the trich`s are amber mostly over the entire plant with some milky ones too.but mainly amber for sure...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*If your heart is set on chopping her down let's getter' done as Larry the cable guy would say.  *


			
				shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i`ve looked at her again and think i should chop her now, the trich`s are amber mostly over the entire plant with some milky ones too.but mainly amber for sure...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 21, 2007)

i`d hate to give her the chop and then realise if i`d waited a week longer the results would be better:watchplant: :confused2: :hairpull: :fid:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*Hey mang it's all up to you. If you feel she is ready to come down i would give her the axe. If your not sure i would let her go.  *


----------

